# Como se sente a tesão, em ou por?



## dnacervera

Olá, eu tenho uma dúvida respeito à palavra tesão no Brasil com o sentido de desejo sexual, queria saber se a tesão se sente por alguém ou em alguém.

Eu posso dizer: "sinto tesão em você" ou "sinto tesão por você"? 

Qual é o jeito correto?


Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Sente-se tesão por alguém...


----------



## dnacervera

Vanda said:


> Sente-se tesão por alguém...




Muito obrigada


 



Tesão é mesmo uma palavra interessante que poderia ser o equivalente a "estar caliente" em espanhol.

Me pareceu ouvir alguma vez que alguém falou "sente tesão em mim", e por isso minha dúvida.


Agora.. outra... os homens e as mulheres sentem tesão... ou só os homens?


----------



## Vanda

Tesão era uma palavra chula e usada essencialmente por homens. Atualmente o significado e o uso ampliou e pessoas de quase todas as esferas usam a palavra pra significar que gostam de várias coisas. 
Veja o que diz um dicionário:


1. Vulg. - Desejo ou excitação sexual
2. Bras. Vulg. - Indivíduo que desperta muito desejo sexual; tesudo [Tb. usado como substantivo feminino]
3. Vulg. - Potência sexual
4. P.us. - Violência, manifestação de força
5. Vulg. - Estado do pênis em ereção
6. Rijeza, tesura, força de corpo teso e estirado
7. Fig. Força, intensidade
8. Por extensão Vulg. - Forte desejo de algo, ou paixão, atração por algo: _Ele tem o maior tesão por montanhismo._


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O interessanta é que existe a palavra "tesón" en espanhol, e ela não tem conotação sexual. Seu sentido é de "muita vontade", "muita determinação".

*Hago esto con mucho tesón* (faço isto com muita vontade/determinação).

Tenho certeza que este era o sentido original da palavra em português também, e que com o tempo o sentido foi desvirtuado, indo para o lado de "estar com muita vontade" de alguém.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O *tesão* em mal sentido de português vem de _tesão_ (força, intensidade), paralelo ao _tesón_ espanhol (que é masculino: _el tesón_) por mistura com _teso_, em referência à erecção do pénis


----------



## Outsider

Ambos os "tesões" vêm daí, Xiao...


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Tesão* semelha vir do latim _tensio, -onis_ que só se conservaria em português, espanhol e sardo. 
 Mas é palavra muito nova (as primeiras atestações no séc. XVI em português e em espanhol) o que pode reafirmar que seja um latinismo, mas os significados portugueses e galegos (o primeiro é para denominar uma rede de pesca), para denominar uma peça do carro de bois, levar-nos-ia a juntar esta palavra com _atesar_ e _teso_ na linguagem marinheira. Isto todo é muito confuso. O que sim semelha mais moderno é a sua acepção sexual, venha de onde venha (à fim todas estas palavras vêm do latim _tendo_, particípio _tensus_, por uma via ou pela outra).


----------



## Outsider

Não lhe parece que mesmo que a palavra se dissesse em sentido sexual já na Idade Média os escribas tenderiam a não a usar por pudor?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Se tevesse esse senso na I. M. teriamos algum uso nas cantigas de escarnio e maldizer, nas que não havia tabú lingüistico. O que aí hai é _arreite, _ou_ cheo_ (aínda na Galiza usamos _enritar/inritar_ para a acção de por teso o caralho): mays que traje ant ' [o]* caralho arreyte*, | ao que tantas molheres (de Fernand'Esquío).


----------



## Outsider

Muito obrigado pela informação.


----------



## okporip

dnacervera said:


> Eu posso dizer: "sinto tesão em você" ou "sinto tesão por você"?



Eu também uso e escuto mais frequentemente "tesão por". Como se trata de palavra de uso vulgar, porém, não estou seguro de que haja apenas uma preposição associada a ela. Não me soa absurdo dizer "tesão em". E, de fato, Chico Buarque emprega essa forma na letra de "Bye bye, Brasil": "Eu tenho tesão é no mar".

Em tempo: até onde sei, tesão é palavra masculina (o tesão, não a tesão).


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> *Tesão* semelha vir do latim _tensio, -onis_ que só se conservaria em português, espanhol e sardo.
> Mas é palavra muito nova (as primeiras atestações no séc. XVI em português e em espanhol) .


 
Encontro_ 'arreite_' e '_arreitado_' correntemente na literatura obscena portuguesa pelo menos até à primeira metade do século XIX. Deduzo daí que o termo _'tesão_' só se deve ter generalizado em data relativamente recente.


----------



## Vanda

Okp, tesão é tanto masculino quanto feminino. Veja o que mostra o dicionário (Aurélio) : *S. m.* 
 1.     Tesura (1). 
 2.     Força, intensidade. 
 3.     Manifestação de força; violência: 
*S. m. e f. *
 4.     Chulo  Estado do pênis em ereção. 
 5.     Chulo  Potência sexual: 
 6.     Chulo  Desejo carnal; excitação. 
 7.     Bras.  Chulo  Indivíduo que inspira desejos carnais; tesudo.


----------



## okporip

Vanda said:


> Okp, tesão é tanto masculino quanto feminino. Veja o que mostra o dicionário (Aurélio) : *S. m.*
> 1.     Tesura (1).
> 2.     Força, intensidade.
> 3.     Manifestação de força; violência:
> *S. m. e f. *
> 4.     Chulo  Estado do pênis em ereção.
> 5.     Chulo  Potência sexual:
> 6.     Chulo  Desejo carnal; excitação.
> 7.     Bras.  Chulo  Indivíduo que inspira desejos carnais; tesudo.



_Mirá vos... _Obrigado, Vanda! Essa é para eu aprender a não julgar o mundo pelo meu umbigo (sempre falei no masculino e achava "errado" o uso no feminino) e, principalmente, a consultar mais vezes o dicionário - fui ver, e o Houaiss concorda com o Aurélio. 

Não achei nada sobre a preposição "em" associada a tesão. Será que o uso do Chico em "Bye bye, Brasil" foi só para caber na melodia? Seria uma decepção para este fã aqui...


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> sempre falei no masculino e achava "errado" o uso no feminino


 
Pois eu também e, digam os dicionários portugueses o que disserem, não me recordo de algum dia ter deparado com a versão feminina ... do termo, entenda-se.


----------



## J. Bailica

Carfer said:


> Pois eu também e, digam os dicionários portugueses o que disserem, não me recordo de algum dia ter deparado com a versão feminina ... do termo, entenda-se.


 
Ui, então não?
Para mim, pelo contrário, só havia, até há algum tempo, a 'versão feminina'.
Nunca ouviu 'Ele está com *a *tesão toda!'?

Por aqui, pelas minhas redondezas, 'tesão' era uma palavra, a bem dizer, obscena, só usada por e para os homens. Não era vulgar associar-se o termo a mulheres (isto é, ouvir-se mulheres empregá-lo), por haver uma ligação muito directa com a erecção masculina, ainda que, por analogia, fosse também usada num âmbito mais alargado que esse. Digo _era_ porque tenho ideia que já não é bem assim (por exemplo, o uso quase exclusivo por e para os homens), não sei se por influência brasileira, se por influência do uso dado à palavra noutras regiões do país, se por causa da liberalização dos costumes... ou se quê!


----------



## Mangato

Acho que ao virar a palavra em palavrão, foi perdendo uso nas outras acepções, forza, intensidade , casmurrice, ficando quase exclusivamente no falar chulo como sinónimo de ereção, desejo sexual intenso


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> Ui, então não?
> Para mim, pelo contrário, só havia, até há algum tempo, a 'versão feminina'.
> Nunca ouviu 'Ele está com *a *tesão toda!'?


 
Não e creio, aliás, que nunca estive menos exposto ao contacto com este termo do que o cidadão comum. Ou então, se ouvi, reconduzi-o inconscientemente ao masculino, embora não me pareça. O que diz a seguir, com o que estou absolutamente de acordo porque também é essa a minha experiência, poderia fornecer uma explicação se acaso foi isso que se passou.



J. Bailica said:


> Por aqui, pelas minhas redondezas, 'tesão' era uma palavra, a bem dizer, obscena, só usada por e para os homens. Não era vulgar associar-se o termo a mulheres (isto é, ouvir-se mulheres empregá-lo), por haver uma ligação muito directa com a erecção masculina, ainda que, por analogia, fosse também usada num âmbito mais alargado que esse. Digo _era_ porque tenho ideia que já não é bem assim (por exemplo, o uso quase exclusivo por e para os homens), não sei se por influência brasileira, se por influência do uso dado à palavra noutras regiões do país, se por causa da liberalização dos costumes... ou se quê!


----------



## Alentugano

Carfer said:


> Pois eu também e, digam os dicionários portugueses o que disserem, não me recordo de algum dia ter deparado com a versão feminina ... do termo, entenda-se.


Atrevo-me a especular que o uso no feminino se deve ter generalizado (em Portugal) em tempos mais recentes.


----------

